# Preamplificador y mixer (duda)



## niguel (Jul 12, 2012)

Hola a todos estoy por realizar este proyecto de esta pagina :

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project94.htm 

Bueno trate de simularlo agregandole componentes que se ajusten a mi necesidad ,la duda es si dejarlo asi como lo modifique o habra que cambiar algo ,a mi me parecio aceptable los resultados pero no soy un experto en el tema de audio .Bueno mis dudas son:

1.-la mezla stereo a mono esta bien.
2 .-En la pagina hace referencia de potenciometros lineales, mi duda es si puedo cambiarlos por unos logoritmicos es que por aca los lineales son poco comunes. 
3.-los integrados que tiene estan bien para el uso que se da en el esquema.

Buenos quisiera que me ayuden por lo que el audio no es mi fuerte ,si cometi una falta hagamela saber ...hace poco que soy usuario de este foro.

Les adjunto la simulacion en livewire y 2 imagenes del esquema


----------



## crimson (Jul 13, 2012)

Hola niguel, moví tu mensaje a "Pequeña Señal", que es donde están los preamplificadores. ¿Porqué no ponés una imagen de la simulación? No todos tenemos livewire. Aunque sea una "captura de pantalla", la pegás en el Paint y la guardás como .gif, así la podés subir y se ve de una. En el proyecto de Rodd Elliot los potenciómetros lineales son sí o sí para el control de tono, sino el "centro" te queda desplazado, los logarítmicos van bien para los niveles o volumen.
Saludos C


----------



## niguel (Jul 13, 2012)

Gracias crimson por comentar ,entonces tendre que buscar poteciometros lineales para el control de tonos ,eso ya me quedo claro.Por los demas cambios estara bien asi (ya subi imagenes).


----------



## crimson (Jul 13, 2012)

Hola niguel, a mi parecer la parte de hacer L y R está bien, pero a la de micrófono le faltaría un preamplificador ¿vas a usar micrófono dinámico o electret?
Saludos C


----------



## niguel (Jul 13, 2012)

hola crimson ,te comento que el microfono que se va utilizar es del tipo dinamico bueno la parte  sobre la ganancia de este segun la pagina tendria que variar la R4 de 2.7k para obtener mas ganancia o menos,o habra que agregar otro preamplificador u otro tipo de operacional exclusivo para ese trabajo?
desde luego gracias por comentar.
saludos


----------



## crimson (Jul 13, 2012)

Hola niguel, yo lo dejaría como está y le agregaría un pre de micrófono dinámico. Yo uso éste:
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/#!/2012/04/preamplificador-de-microfono.html
que tiene la ventaja de tener poco ruido y un gran rango dinámico. Los preamplificadores a "operacional solo" son ruidosos, en cambio, mezclando un poco de ganancia en los transistores y un poco en el operacional lográs un preamplificador de bajo ruido, linealidad y amplio rango dinámico.
Saludos C


----------



## niguel (Jul 14, 2012)

Lo tomare en cuenta crimson desde luego gracias por apoyarme.
no encontre el pre que indicas seguire buscando.
saludos


----------



## crimson (Jul 15, 2012)

Es este niguel, fijate que podés armar la parte de los dos transistores, porque vos ya tenés un operacional para amplificar.
Saludos C


----------



## niguel (Jul 15, 2012)

hola crimson el circuito que indicas puedo alimentarlo con +-15?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2012)

niguel dijo:


> hola crimson el circuito que indicas puedo alimentarlo con +-15?



Como "No soy Crimson", no te voy a contestar que *si puedes*.


----------



## niguel (Jul 15, 2012)

En caso del circuito de crimson cuando se requiera conectar mas microfonos se puede acoplarle al mismo circuito o habra que hacer otro circuito para el nuevo micro


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2012)

niguel dijo:


> En caso del circuito de crimson cuando se requiera conectar mas microfonos se puede acoplarle al mismo circuito o habra que hacer otro circuito para el nuevo micro



Si quieres agregar micrófonos, debes agregar uno de estos por cada micrófono

Ver el archivo adjunto 76302​
Y a la salida una etapa mezcladora.


----------



## niguel (Jul 15, 2012)

me lo imaginaba habra que agregar mas de este circuito para mas micros ,bueno respecto al tema segun crimson todo esta bien(solo resaltaba la parte del pre del mic)  pero no se si habra otra cosilla  mas que se ´pueda modificar..


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2012)

Puedes agregar un control de tono para cada micrófono, siempre y cuando tu idea de proyecto lo justifique.


----------



## niguel (Jul 15, 2012)

Bueno no creo que lo haga (estoy un poco misio) ... pero el control de tono que puse al principio del tema no sirve?


----------

